# Sticky  Car Plan Diagram for PTG readings etc.



## GlynRS2

A diagram to record paint thickness readings and paint defects etc. before and after detail:










Just right click on the image "Save picture as..." then save to your PC. It prints out to an A4 size from Windows Fax & Photo Viewer
:wave:


----------



## robz

just thought i'd go over it and make it look a bit clearer.

Its located here , hope you dont mind


----------



## Brazo

Thanks Rob :thumb:


----------



## Moddie

Heres a Ferrari 430 one i made if anyone wants to use!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Lol, way cool!


----------



## streaky

thanks fellas.


----------



## bpsmith

Awesome Ferrari version but not so usable in all circumstances due to a 50% lack of doors on it!?! ;-)


----------



## Fursecul

Thank you:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

*Car Diagrams for Paint Gauge Readings*

Many thanks to Asjam 86 for his link

Car Diagram links


----------



## smart valeting

Thats handy for cheeting when trying to draw a car lol


----------



## cvs04

:thumb: Excellent thanks for ur help on this one guys!


----------



## Luke667

bpsmith said:


> Awesome Ferrari version but not so usable in all circumstances due to a 50% lack of doors on it!?! ;-)


guess you can use it on 2 door details


----------



## The Apprentice

*Blueprints of Cars :thumb:
*http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...23&postcount=2


----------



## tim

The Apprentice said:


> *Blueprints of Cars :thumb:
> *http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...23&postcount=2


Sorry mate that doesnt work.

Your link is actually


Code:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...23&postcount=2

When it should be something like


Code:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=571123&postcount=2


----------



## The Apprentice

tim said:


> Sorry mate that doesnt work.
> 
> Your link is actually
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...23&postcount=2
> 
> When it should be something like
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=571123&postcount=2


doh cut and pasted from Newbie Nuggets (where the link works) cheers :thumb:


----------



## tim

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=593123&postcount=2

:thumb:


----------



## Dazmeister

"smart valeting" 
thats a sick (and i mean in the vile sense of the word) avatar.
New springs required me thinks.


----------



## Guest

stunning bird delboy u pick her up from maxpower live or what? LOL


----------



## 911fanatic

Thats just so wrong. Imagine how excited the car owner was when he was asked to use his car in a photo shoot!


----------



## Jesse74

Handy little chart, thanks man!


----------



## RandomlySet

nice one fellas


----------



## ChrisD

Can someone Copy and paste a blueprint diagrams for a New VXR corsa please. Need top and side views. Cheers


----------



## nudda

Here's one I made (modified) for the BMW e60


----------



## Tigger406

This might be handy if you have a 406 Coupe:driver:


----------



## Paulrs

:thumb:

Very useful aid.

Cheers

Paulrs


----------



## adam87

Thank god this is a sticky! I could of spent hours trying to find these! 

That blueprints ones is unbelievable, every car! nice!


----------



## magpieV6

These are great! Could any one find me one of an escort gti please, if not I'll use the 1st pic


----------



## LordWolf

Would it be possible to get a diagram for a 2004 GMC Envoy XL SLE?

:argie:


----------



## cracker666

Yeap bloody handy not just detailing.


----------



## TCD

I think the best option is this web link with vector drawings. I use it everyday. Database with 42.000 models organized by age, model, etc...

http://www.the-blueprints.com/vectordrawings/

An example using this drawings redesigned by me.










Cheers


----------



## TCD

LordWolf said:


> Would it be possible to get a diagram for a 2004 GMC Envoy XL SLE?
> 
> :argie:


As close to that date is GMC Envoy 2006. There inst more models of this car.


----------



## Bratwurst

"Scratch made cars" has just about every car you can think of on it too - well worth a look - only thing is it's a forum so you need to register to get the images.


----------



## Eurogloss

Good to know thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Scratch Made Cars

:thumb:


----------



## big ben

awesome links


----------



## TCD

wee_green_mini said:


> "Scratch made cars" has just about every car you can think of on it too - well worth a look - only thing is it's a forum so you need to register to get the images.


+1

I´m registred there too.


----------



## kempe

Any one want to use my one I made feel free!:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

been looking for these outline pic for a while now ,thanks


----------



## f2mark

i think thats fantastic what a great tool


----------



## HornetSting

kempe said:


> Any one want to use my one I made feel free!:thumb:


This is the one Im going to use, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Gutted just about the only car I can't find is the Corsa VXR :wall:


----------



## Xivo

excellent help


----------



## steve1975

Luke667 said:


> guess you can use it on 2 door details


if you click on the link provided you can download and print the exact car you need...there's thousands to choose from :thumb:


----------



## robq7653

kempe said:


> Any one want to use my one I made feel free!:thumb:


Shame theirs no top view else I would of printed this off shame :lol:


----------



## rsdan1984

Can anyone do a mk1 focus one?


----------



## TJenkos

rsdan1984 said:


> Can anyone do a mk1 focus one?


Thread of the dead. Google images - ford focus vector / blueprint


----------



## rob_vrs

Would the one in car brochures be suitable should be available online?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DrDax

It lives! LOL.... As above, Google some images then desaturate the image and highlight edges... Result you have a nice blueprint.


----------

